# Fast charging RC18T battery



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

I read on a thread here that you can charge the RC18T battery on a fast charger at 1 amp. I have a 'Competition Electronics Power Pro' charger with the adjustable knob and the jacks in the front for a voltmeter, and it has a switch to choose amps or volts for the voltmeter jacks.

My question is how do I know I'm at 1 amp. What do I set my voltmeter on? There's probably an amp setting but I don't see it, don't know much about them. I turned the adjustable knob down to about one.

Thanks


----------



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Well I tried it and it seemed to work fine. I just used the voltmeter on DC and it read around 100 with the adjustable knob on the charger set at 1.
Charged in about a 1/2 hour and ran good.


----------



## cdog4w (Feb 16, 2006)

Nicer 2/3A (GP1100, IB1200, kans) will take 1.5A charge rates. As always, give it a test run, if the batteries heat up too much, turn the rate down a bit. 1.5A is the most common charge rate for 2.3A though, you should be safe.


----------



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks, am I reading the voltmeter correctly? It says about 100 while charging with the voltmeter on DC.


----------



## cdog4w (Feb 16, 2006)

ProSport said:


> Thanks, am I reading the voltmeter correctly? It says about 100 while charging with the voltmeter on DC.


 Not familiar with that charger, but thats not the right voltage. Charge voltage is usually somewhere around what the pack should peak at, or at least in the ballpark of the pack's rating. If its measuring current, it doesn't sound right either since you'd want 1.0A or 1000.0 mA (the 2 common units used). So I'm not really sure what its measuring  Time to get out the manual.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ProSport said:


> Thanks, am I reading the voltmeter correctly? It says about 100 while charging with the voltmeter on DC.


what setting did you have your voltmeter on?


----------



## ProSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Someone helped me figure it out. My Powerpro charger can be switched to 'amps' where the voltmeter plugs in, so it automatically shows the amps instead of volts. I'm all set.


----------



## tnetzley (Feb 1, 2006)

I charge mine at 2.5 amps its fast but your battery won't have as long to live


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

